# Delancey Assessment & Rehabilitation Hospital, Cheltenham. April 2011



## vwdirtboy (Apr 11, 2011)

The Delancey Hospital, Leckhampton, was founded by the late Miss Delancey, who bequeathed £5,000 for this purpose, but through some informality only £3,750 eventually became available : the late Rev. J. H. L. Gabell gave £1,000 towards the site and £5,365 for the buildings and furniture, and £1,000 Consols as an endowment fund. Opened in 1871 as the Delancey Fever Hospital. Closed by a short minded government intent on destroying all our community hospitals in 2011. 140 years down the shitter and probably destined to end up a Tesco local or suchlike..

A leisurely Sunday sunny one accompanied by Incognito Lectrician & his bro. No Dhl this time as he's back in hospital the spotty fucker! Big love Dave and get well soon buddy!

Thanks to Kempes & Clebbs for finding this little gem!
























































































































































































































Thanks for looking..


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 11, 2011)

nice pictures you have there


----------



## MD (Apr 11, 2011)

thats very clean 
nice


----------



## podman (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey thanks for posting this - some good pics there

I installed the telephone system and wiring for this (at the time rather smelly) hospital 20odd years ago and the wife worked there as well, so interesting to see the old girl all shut down 

cheers 
Pod


----------



## noney82 (Apr 11, 2011)

love the last picture of the boliers brings back memories of working on them. thank you


----------



## Potter (Apr 11, 2011)

That is a corker.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 11, 2011)

Smashing looking building and very mint.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, that is mint. Ace!


----------



## BahrainPete (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks pretty interesting and it will be good to see what happens to the site.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Apr 11, 2011)

BahrainPete said:


> Looks pretty interesting and it will be good to see what happens to the site.



it'll be fucked by pikies in six weeks.. there's a tenner on it!


----------



## cuboard (Apr 15, 2011)

now i know what to do for my leaking - sneezing problem!!!!

nice set here, looks quite fresh still, some great shots.


----------



## professor frink (Apr 16, 2011)

LulaTaHula said:


> Wow, that is mint. Ace!



Your on a roll now Lula, as VW says get in there before it gets piked.


----------



## John_D (Apr 16, 2011)

Totally untouched  and if the gauge is right there is still nearly 1000 Litres of oil left in the tank, anyone run an old school diesel?


----------



## neoncircles (Apr 16, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Lady Grey (Apr 17, 2011)

Delancey Hospital has been threatened with closure for years, and now it's finally happened. I'm deeply saddened to see these pictures - I have personal memories of it.


----------



## WelshPony (Apr 18, 2011)

Fabulous pics, especially the 'Dear NHS' one and the 'Do you leak a little' poster. Love stuff like that!


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 18, 2011)

Really really like this report thanks for sharing


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats incredibly clean. Nice find.


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 20, 2011)

Some quality exposures there VW.....


----------



## King Al (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks superb VW!! Great pics


----------

